

Ask HN: About time? - rokhayakebe

Fact 1: A year is the time it takes for the Earth to fully spin around the Sun (from point A back to point A).<p>Fact 2: The universe is always expanding, thus Earth and Sun are being more distant.<p>Question: If the speed at which the the Earth moves is the same does it mean a year 1000, 2000, or 10,000 years ago was shorter than a year today and 1000 years from now?
======
icey
[http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=...](http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&=&q=is+the+solar+system+expanding&btnG=Google+Search)

